# NEBOSH



## Moggy (Oct 23, 2009)

Right, since search yielded nothing much, was just interested to know if anyone here has ever done any kind of NEBOSH certification? Am starting to think about what next to further both career and what safety/security/etc qualifications i already have. Not planning on doing it any time soon, going to wait and fully settle in to a new job starting shortly.

Anyone got a general certificate or diploma? How was the difficulty? Has it paid off in the long run (considering cost of the training)? Any recommended course providers (looks fairly limited in london for diplomas)?

Cheers


----------



## Hollis (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm doing some 4 day IBOSH (?) course next week.. Really looking forward to it.. vastly enhance my abilities to be generally irritating..

I'll let you know.. I guess you're thing is more advanced?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 24, 2009)

I did a 4-day IOSH course recently. It was good but mainly becuase it was taught by my employer and so was tailored to be useful to my current job. Not sure if it would be worth paying the 800 quid or whatever to do a generic version of the course of my own back.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 24, 2009)

Think that's what I'm doing!   Can't wait..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2009)

Life in the fast lane. How the other half live...etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got the NEBOSH General Certificate.

How easy/hard it is depends upon your current experience - if you're just starting out in the incredibly rock 'n' roll world of H & S then I'd begin with the IOSH 4 day course.

The 2 week NEBOSH qualification is much more intense and there's two written exams and a practical - this all requires a lot of headspace!

I did mine on day release over 10 weeks and it wasn't a great stretch, but I've been in H & S for over 10 years and had just kept putting it off, so by the time I got to it there was not much that was new for me. Some people found it a lot to cope with, especially as you have to learn and know the law aspect of it for the exams, as well as being able to demonstrate good knowledge of the correct terminology that NEBOSH like to see used in their documents.

It's beneficial for your CV, lots of employers are looking for it now if you want to do anything that FM or H & S related, so it opens doors, or at least stops them shutting immediately.

I did mine with Workplace Law - they're a good bunch, and one of the few to do the 10 week version of the course.

Let me know if you need to know more.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2009)

Did the OP just post and die?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

Ironically they were implaled on railings when an evac chair spun wildly out of control.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2009)

They're a menace!


----------



## Cid (Oct 26, 2009)

Just wait until the next full moon and sacrifice a goat on a granite (v important!) altar if you want moggy to reply.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 27, 2009)

The IOSH course ain't exactly fast paced is it?  Still quite a relaxing way to spend the day.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2009)

Hollis said:


> The IOSH course ain't exactly fast paced is it?  Still quite a relaxing way to spend the day.



I hated it actually - I had a really tedious lecturer too. By the afternoon's I was half asleep.

The law elements are the most difficult for me because I'm just not that interested by it....I want to be discussing fork lift trucks down holes and burning buildings!


----------



## Hollis (Oct 29, 2009)

I ain't had so much fun in weeks.. and I'll have more next week when I'm back in the office.


----------



## mattyjc (Nov 8, 2009)

Just done my IOSH, my company make it into 5 VERY longs days.

Did it coz I thought it maybe intresting, which to a degree it was. Then they got started on law and then I remembered why I never became a lawyer.

The written exam at the end was quite poorly written, but the practical project was not too difficult. Wondering now about a NEBOSH and going into H&S proper? not sure yet, really got to look into it a bit more


----------



## irishshapes (Nov 8, 2009)

i recently took a NEBOSH course and was not impressed at all!!

a solid week of study, which was intense but not too difficult but when we were shown passed exam papers i struggled with some of the questions!
when i queried with the trainer he tried to say the questions were straight forward and i was being thick!
i took umbridge to this as i have taken many exams in my time (university for 4 year) and i was being thick?

i found the course well presented and very informative, however i found the exam particularly awkward, using the English language to confuse rather than complement the exam
actually going out of the way to confuse rather than assist
e.g. list, explain, describe, illustrate? when really what you need to understan is whether or not something is dangerous or not

i thnk NEBOSH = sanctomnious up their own arse tossers, rather than helping people undersand H&S, and giving the people the understanding they need

NEBOSH = WANKER


----------



## liberty (Nov 9, 2009)

I started the online line version and was warned that unless you explain your answers in exact NEBOSH terminology you would likely fail which is not really an exam on what you know.

I found it tedious.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 9, 2009)

I did it some years ago, it was tailored to my employers need as they were paying for it. It was a long couple of days, very boring and basically teaching what is really common sense. 

I have found it useful recently as I am increasingly working with business people and it is a good topic for discussion classes. Other than that it has not been worth the effort.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2011)

Got my Exams tomorrow!!!! argghhghhghghghghgh


----------

